# Help: A is for Amos, Amos has an Acorn



## Horse Fork Farm

Does anybody have this or know a location where it can be downloaded?

A is for Amos, Amos has an acorn A A A, A A A, A can taste bad too, A can taste bad too, ah ah ah, ah ah ah. Goes through the whole alphabet this way. Used in K-1'st and also in Special Education classes. I would love to have this for my 5 yr old, thanks!


----------



## WildernesFamily

Couldn't find that one, but did find this one that goes through the whole alphabet. The first page is A, at the bottom are links for all the other letters: 

http://www.kiddyhouse.com/Songs/alpha/a.html

HTH!


----------



## WildernesFamily

Another: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BELlZKpi1Zs&feature=relmfu[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QW7N64zsrs0&feature=related[/ame]

And this one, just for fun! My kids love it, even the teens, haha!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOu-QkmInKc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Horse Fork Farm

Thank you!!!


----------



## mommathea

Also try starfall.com


----------



## bevyriley

Horse Fork Farm said:


> Does anybody have this or know a location where it can be downloaded?
> 
> A is for Amos, Amos has an acorn A A A, A A A, A can taste bad too, A can taste bad too, ah ah ah, ah ah ah. Goes through the whole alphabet this way. Used in K-1'st and also in Special Education classes. I would love to have this for my 5 yr old, thanks!


----------



## bevyriley

Did you ever find this? I used it my first year of teaching and someone borrowed it. They never returned it. I would like to find another program.


----------



## honey20miss

a wonderful memory I have associated with this AAA


----------

